# Is it necessary for my Spouse to go for IELTS?



## mahendra.kadwa (Nov 3, 2012)

Hello Everybody,

I'm planning to settle in Australia along with my wife. 
I've googled but couldn't find a satisfactory answer. So thought to post my doubt here.
My wife has done her schooling and B.Sc. in hindi medium and M.Sc. in English medium. Is this necessary for her to go for the IELTS?

Any insight into this matter, will be appreciated!

Thanks in advance!
Mahendra Singh


----------



## mahendra.kadwa (Nov 3, 2012)

mahendra.kadwa said:


> Hello Everybody,
> 
> I'm planning to settle in Australia along with my wife.
> I've googled but couldn't find a satisfactory answer. So thought to post my doubt here.
> ...


Sorry about my post, I've got my answer from one of the expat member's thread.
As per the immi.gov.in 

"Level of English Evidence required

You must provide one of the following:

your IELTS TRF Number to show you have a band score of at least four and a half (4.5) based on all four components.
Important: If you are using an IELTS test to show functional English, it must be from a test sat no more than 12 months before making your application.

* evidence that you have a degree, diploma or trade qualification requiring at least two years of full time study or training with all instruction conducted in English*

evidence that you have completed at least one year of full time study in Australia towards a degree or diploma qualification with all instruction conducted in English

evidence that you have completed one of the following at an educational institution where all instruction was conducted in English:
your primary education and at least three years of secondary education, or
at least five years of secondary education."

So my doubt is clear now.
Thanks Expat Forum!


----------

